
Skip grep, use awk - jpalardy
http://blog.jpalardy.com/posts/skip-grep-use-awk/
======
dozzie
> But “grep -v” is OK…

> It’s possible to emulate grep -v with awk, but it’s not a good idea:
    
    
      $ [data is generated] | awk '/something/ {next} 1'
    

Ever heard of logical operator of negation?

    
    
      awk '!/something/'

